# Sticky  *OFFICIAL* 2019 ATA Coverage *Open Discussion*



## mnarcheri

Will you be doing video requests at all? (Probably won’t need to, you usually cover it all.)


----------



## Lucas Cooney

mnarcheri said:


> Will you be doing video requests at all? (Probably won’t need to, you usually cover it all.)


We will largely focus on bows released at the show, along with new broadheads, arrows and sights as those are the videos that generally get the most views. But there will be some other products sprinkled in. If a lot of people want to see something, I will try to get it done.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

Along with Stands all types, New Ground Blinds,....Trail Cams....I hope to see a NEW Browning Cellular cam....fingers crossed....


----------



## fountain

Pictures...tons of pictures. I look at them more so than I do the videos


----------



## KurtVL

Where’s all the stuff ?

Where is my archery porn


----------



## erictski

New Sitka. That’s what I am hoping for.


----------



## 419donny

GearHead


----------



## Lucas Cooney

KurtVL said:


> Where’s all the stuff ?
> 
> Where is my archery porn


Show starts tomorrow. This is all I have.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

419donny said:


> GearHead


Gearhead has made it clear they want nothing to do with ArcheryTalk. It’s too bad, because I really wanted to borrow a test bow for some videos.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

erictski said:


> New Sitka. That’s what I am hoping for.


I saw four Sitka guys on my flight in. I should have asked.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

erictski said:


> New Sitka. That’s what I am hoping for.


I saw four Sitka guys on my flight in. I should have asked.


----------



## enkriss

New Easton FMJ T64

New lone wolf custom gear treestands

New Bowtech(s)


----------



## AnalyticalArcher

Hopefully some stuff on Darton and Xpedition 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## AimHigh

Please tell me bowtech is releasing the replacement clutch grips


----------



## Olink

fountain said:


> Pictures...tons of pictures. I look at them more so than I do the videos


Agreed - I like pictures better than videos.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Olink said:


> Agreed - I like pictures better than videos.


Chasing videos keeps me pretty busy, but I’ll try to snap a few.


----------



## redman

Like to see pse new pin sights


----------



## MR 28

Tagged


----------



## Lucas Cooney

New Stan Extintion wrist strap release.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Bowtech Clutch grip options


----------



## upserman

AT Video said:


> View attachment 6707781
> 
> 
> Bowtech Clutch grip options


Is the grip insert just differtcolors or will they be different style, angle or shape?


----------



## buckmink22

Sure Loc Carbonic/Fury updates. Is it actually happening in February and if so, some details would be great.


----------



## highcountry68

In for updates.


----------



## mnarcheri

upserman said:


> Is the grip insert just differtcolors or will they be different style, angle or shape?


Yes. Lol. All of the above.


----------



## wildkat8688

How about that Reckoning?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

Ghost Eye,
LOL


----------



## MJAndrews

AT Video said:


> Gearhead has made it clear they want nothing to do with ArcheryTalk. It’s too bad, because I really wanted to borrow a test bow for some videos.


No loss IMHO.


----------



## rodney482

Stop by GAS bowstrings and have Jim Klossner show you the 2019 Athens line.


----------



## killerloop

Sitka and first lite booths!!!!.


----------



## AimHigh

mnarcheri said:


> upserman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the grip insert just differtcolors or will they be different style, angle or shape?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Lol. All of the above.
Click to expand...

Praise the Lord!!!!! The next question will be public release, price and where to order?


----------



## Gooldylocks

If you get the chance to shoot the Bear Perception, I think it would be cool to hear your thoughts in a video.


----------



## casey11sxu




----------



## casey11sxu

New whitetail pack


----------



## enkriss

What peices are these?



casey11sxu said:


> View attachment 6708201
> View attachment 6708203
> 
> View attachment 6708205
> View attachment 6708207


----------



## NYyotekiller

They look like the Fanatic to me...


----------



## enkriss

Bottom 2 look lighter weight



NYyotekiller said:


> They look like the Fanatic to me...


----------



## NYyotekiller

enkriss said:


> Bottom 2 look lighter weight


Yeah, your right...possibly a new Celsius pant?


----------



## V-TRAIN

No leg vents ?


----------



## mnarcheri

AimHigh said:


> Praise the Lord!!!!! The next question will be public release, price and where to order?


Shortly after the show. Price is probably around the same as Hoyt and Mathews charge for theirs. Order through your nearest Bowtech dealer.


----------



## casey11sxu

According to Facebook, that's the fanatic


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Did Trophy Ridge come out with a 2 pin sight?


----------



## CalebHennek

How much for the new FMJ 64 shafts?


----------



## r.phillips

CalebHennek said:


> How much for the new FMJ 64 shafts?


299 MSRP for a dozen

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman

r.phillips said:


> 299 MSRP for a dozen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I heard $299 for 6.


----------



## r.phillips

brokenlittleman said:


> I heard $299 for 6.


That's what he said in the video but another person said for 12. Just what I heard. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The WiFi at the ATA Show is awful, so we were a little late with Day 1 videos. We've got 16 up and running now thanks to a decent connection at the hotel. Sorry for the delay.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5587353


----------



## JMASavage

Will you be checking out what Carter is bringing out this year?


----------



## Khunter

r.phillips said:


> That's what he said in the video but another person said for 12. Just what I heard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m hearing the same thing, I believe it is $299 for 12 and my guess is you’ll be able to find them for roughly $250 a dozen at some dealers. I’m just curious what the weight of the shafts are. Are the 300s 11 gpi or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnbfishin

Saw the lone wolf tree stand video. Nice, very nice. No idea on price but the design seems about perfect. I just need arms on it so I can sleep without worrying about tipping over. '

Anything new from Summit Treestands?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Bnbfishin said:


> Saw the lone wolf tree stand video. Nice, very nice. No idea on price but the design seems about perfect. I just need arms on it so I can sleep without worrying about tipping over. '
> 
> Anything new from Summit Treestands?


Lone wolf custom gear price list:

Hang on - 499
Saddle platform - 279
Mini Sticks - 299 for a 4 pack or 80 a piece
Full Sticks - 349 for a 4 pack of 90 a piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pasc43

Seems like the year of the tapered arrow. Would the taper not decrease accuracy as the arrow slides along the rest?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

pasc43 said:


> Seems like the year of the tapered arrow. Would the taper not decrease accuracy as the arrow slides along the rest?


Very valid question. I hadn’t thought of that. If using a fixed position rest like a whisker biscuit I’d say it couldn’t help accuracy. With a drop away, you’d have the ability to tune it to wherever it’s dropping, which should be the same point every single time so no big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnbfishin

pasc43 said:


> Seems like the year of the tapered arrow. Would the taper not decrease accuracy as the arrow slides along the rest?


I was wondering if tapered arrows would come back or not. There was a company about 15 years ago that made tapered arrows. Arrow Dynamics. Just googled them and apparently they still make them.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

JMASavage said:


> Will you be checking out what Carter is bringing out this year?


Just came back from the Carter booth. Will have a video up as soon as I find good WiFi. Really cool new release.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Lone wolf custom gear price list:
> 
> Hang on - 499
> Saddle platform - 279
> Mini Sticks - 299 for a 4 pack or 80 a piece
> Full Sticks - 349 for a 4 pack of 90 a piece
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy smokes. Thanks for the cardiac moment!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Bnbfishin said:


> Holy smokes. Thanks for the cardiac moment!


I watched the video and I wanted them bad. After I saw the prices, I was stunned. No way, no how would I pay it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey11sxu

It actually makes me sick the prices I am seeing on the new releases this year. I guess the people who will actually pay for it hurts us hunters who cant drop that kind of money. When you introduce a new upgraded version (using lone wolf as an example) and double the price, you really missed the mark imo. Especially when your older version, (my lone wolf alpha and 4 sticks) work absolutely great already. Am I wrong here guys??? 



Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I watched the video and I wanted them bad. After I saw the
> 
> 
> 
> prices, I was stunned. No way, no how would I pay it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

casey11sxu said:


> It actually makes me sick the prices I am seeing on the new releases this year. I guess the people who will actually pay for it hurts us hunters who cant drop that kind of money. When you introduce a new upgraded version (using lone wolf as an example) and double the price, you really missed the mark imo. Especially when your older version, (my lone wolf alpha and 4 sticks) work absolutely great already. Am I wrong here guys???


I agree with the sick pricing but this isn’t the lone-wolf you know. This is a new venture. There are 3 treestand companies that the D’Acquisto clan has been part of:

Lone-wolf Hunting Products, the original lone-wolf. Andre started that company and patented the first cast platforms. He sold the patents but retained the lone wolf name if he wanted to use further. 

XOP. When the original lone-wolf patents were up, XOP brought Cody D’Acquisto in to run the operations and dad, Andre, for more ideas to improve his original. 

Lone Wolf Custom Gear. Andre and Cody’s newest venture, with the 1,000 dollar mobile set ups. 

I believe LWCG and XOP are in collaboration on something’s. LWCG has nothing to do with LWHP as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

casey11sxu said:


> It actually makes me sick the prices I am seeing on the new releases this year. I guess the people who will actually pay for it hurts us hunters who cant drop that kind of money. When you introduce a new upgraded version (using lone wolf as an example) and double the price, you really missed the mark imo. Especially when your older version, (my lone wolf alpha and 4 sticks) work absolutely great already. Am I wrong here guys???



It’s freakin nuts
No you’re not wrong
Most people should realize if you put more time and effort into scouting and just learning about whitetails that would give you way more success

Maybe get in shape too.... more than likely if you’re a hang and hunt guy then you already are in shape so reducing 6lbs isn’t going to matter

Especially for $1000


----------



## casey11sxu

Amen!


----------



## casey11sxu

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I agree with the sick pricing but this isn’t the lone-wolf you know. This is a new venture. There are 3 treestand companies that the D’Acquisto clan has been part of:
> 
> Lone-wolf Hunting Products, the original lone-wolf. Andre started that company and patented the first cast platforms. He sold the patents but retained the lone wolf name if he wanted to use further.
> 
> XOP. When the original lone-wolf patents were up, XOP brought Cody D’Acquisto in to run the operations and dad, Andre, for more ideas to improve his original.
> 
> Lone Wolf Custom Gear. Andre and Cody’s newest venture, with the 1,000 dollar mobile set ups.
> 
> I believe LWCG and XOP are in collaboration on something’s. LWCG has nothing to do with LWHP as far as I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I curious about that....because I had to go to a custom site for the new setup pricing. Thanks for sharing that info


----------



## Boatman71

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Lone wolf custom gear price list:
> 
> Hang on - 499 Nope
> Saddle platform - 279 Nope
> Mini Sticks - 299 for a 4 pack or 80 a piece Nope
> Full Sticks - 349 for a 4 pack of 90 a piece AND NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priced ridiculous


----------



## huntingpastorWY

anything good with regard to broadheads?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

New Wasp head looks pretty solid. Nothing earth shaking but have always thought their heads were great except the blades bent easily. These are thicker at .35
The new Rage NC seems pretty cool. Need to see how ease it is to get the blades out to sharpen. 
New giant mech from Grim reaper that would seem perfect for birds.
Muzzy has a couple new heads. One new mech and a cool looking one piece head that looks cool
Thorn has a new broadhead that works with the micro diameter shafts
New striker with upgraded steel and slightly larger size


----------



## bowhuntinDE

Anything new from Predator camo?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

casey11sxu said:


> It actually makes me sick the prices I am seeing on the new releases this year. I guess the people who will actually pay for it hurts us hunters who cant drop that kind of money. When you introduce a new upgraded version (using lone wolf as an example) and double the price, you really missed the mark imo. Especially when your older version, (my lone wolf alpha and 4 sticks) work absolutely great already. Am I wrong here guys???


Nope, not wrong at all. 
I give the LWCG 2 years, then you'll never here of it again.


----------



## fountain

In regards of the tapered shafts, that would require a slightly lower nock set up initially. I just dont see the need for a tapered shaft, but there may be some benefits.


----------



## Lucky_leftie215

Any new release aids aside from the Carter, Stan index finger and the BAI stuff? Thanks!


----------



## LetThemGrow

AT Video said:


> The WiFi at the ATA Show is awful, so we were a little late with Day 1 videos. We've got 16 up and running now thanks to a decent connection at the hotel. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5587353


No need to apologize, awesome videos. Glad you don’t feel the need to dominate the video with your ramblings like some other outlets do.


----------



## blakeman

Boatman71 said:


> Priced ridiculous


I agree, people just have to stop buying over-priced stuff, maybe then the prices will come down


----------



## full moon64

Stokerized has some nice offers in 2019..


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> Stokerized has some nice offers in 2019..


R u at the show?


----------



## full moon64

my best friends are from Annville..PA Kyle and the whole Stokerized gang,,stop by


----------



## turbocc

Any new single pin sights?


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Any Rinehart updates, saw the new woodland targets, one picture that had the signature series Lynx, snow hare, and looks like a scorpion? Find Rinehart is one of the worse for info/updates. They just updated there website with last years new offerings.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## JDB9818

Did QAD have anything new at the show?


----------



## ChappyHOYT

I want see the updated g5 striker. Anyone have pics?


----------



## ParkerBow

ChappyHOYT said:


> I want see the updated g5 striker. Anyone have pics?


Photos are flowing around, from the photo they look great


----------



## mtn3531

NYyotekiller said:


> They look like the Fanatic to me...


They are changing the entire Fanatic line, to include the fabric. That might be it? Guess we'll see. I'll see it at the Hunt Expo in SLC in a month. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Bnbfishin said:


> I was wondering if tapered arrows would come back or not. There was a company about 15 years ago that made tapered arrows. Arrow Dynamics. Just googled them and apparently they still make them.


Field shooters have been shooting tapered and barreled shafts forever. The X10 from Easton is a barrel taper. Olympic shooters don't seem to have any accuracy issues with the different tapers 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Considering the new stand is 4lbs lighter, machined and not cast, stronger, and coated with dampening material I can see why it's so expensive. You can't have everything for the same price, no different than gas prices skyrocketing.


casey11sxu said:


> It actually makes me sick the prices I am seeing on the new releases this year. I guess the people who will actually pay for it hurts us hunters who cant drop that kind of money. When you introduce a new upgraded version (using lone wolf as an example) and double the price, you really missed the mark imo. Especially when your older version, (my lone wolf alpha and 4 sticks) work absolutely great already. Am I wrong here guys???


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

eskimoohunt said:


> It’s freakin nuts
> No you’re not wrong
> Most people should realize if you put more time and effort into scouting and just learning about whitetails that would give you way more success
> 
> Maybe get in shape too.... more than likely if you’re a hang and hunt guy then you already are in shape so reducing 6lbs isn’t going to matter
> 
> Especially for $1000


In shape or not, 6lbs is a huge difference, especially for those who actually have to hike in long distances to their stand. The 200yd from the 4 wheeler or truck crowd isn't what this stand is marketed towards. Carrying one of these several miles through the mountains to set up over a water hole for elk or mule deer, 6lbs definitely matters. It's not for everyone, and not marketed as such. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

frog gigger said:


> Nope, not wrong at all.
> I give the LWCG 2 years, then you'll never here of it again.


How much you putting on that? Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## featherfreak303

Does anybody know how big the sight housing is on the Trophy Ridge Hot wire sight? 2” or 1 3/4?


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> my best friends are from Annville..PA Kyle and the whole Stokerized gang,,stop by


Sorta odd for a guy in PA to post on the thread as though he is there...


----------



## r.phillips

Does anyone have a picture of the new G5 Stryker? I cant find one anywhere. Does it look like the old version?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss

mtn3531 said:


> Considering the new stand is 4lbs lighter, machined and not cast, stronger, and coated with dampening material I can see why it's so expensive. You can't have everything for the same price, no different than gas prices skyrocketing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


4lbs lighter than what? The stand is 7lbs 13oz no tree straps, no seat, no back pack straps. Add all that in you are lucky to be 2lbs lighter at hunt weight over a Lonewolf assault.


----------



## trial153

Yea plenty of BS marketing and half truths To go around on this. 

Same way with LW climber that over weight.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

JDB9818 said:


> Did QAD have anything new at the show?


Nothing new outside of colors and showcasing the Integrate rest.


----------



## mtn3531

enkriss said:


> 4lbs lighter than what? The stand is 7lbs 13oz no tree straps, no seat, no back pack straps. Add all that in you are lucky to be 2lbs lighter at hunt weight over a Lonewolf assault.


2lbs is 2lbs, and until you set them up identical side by side you'll never know. If you don't want to buy it, don't. It obviously isn't the stand for you. The way your pack integrates with this one is much easier to deal with than strapping my other LW stands to packs, or trying to fit the bag on the back of the stand. The sticks with this one are much more streamlined than the old style sticks too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

mtn3531 said:


> How much you putting on that? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Subscribed.


----------



## Chase1024

Is it just me or was coverage of the ATA show poorly covered this year or was it because there just wasn't all that much new and exciting this year? When I mention poor coverage I'm talking about multiple sources as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## casey.hunts

Any earthshaking releases from B Stinger?


----------



## GrimReaper365

I wonder if LWCG has a layaway program or lease to buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucas Cooney

casey.hunts said:


> Any earthshaking releases from B Stinger?


Not so much this year.


----------



## HOYTspy30

After checking out the elite booth, I can't wait to get my ritual!!!!


----------



## auabdunnabi

Love all the stan products, this one looks great


----------

